# Jerky mouse in some windows



## brianc (May 1, 2014)

I have a weird issue after updating hardware. I now have an occasional skip/jerky mouse movements. While mouse is in movement will freeze for a split second, then skips forward to where it should be. This only happens with my new hardware, and only happens in certain programs. For eg, I have this issue in Firefox, but not Chrome, kde konsole, but not gnome-terminal. The list goes on. I get the same issue with the same programs regardless of the desktop environment. I could not replicate on Ubuntu, or Windows 8. I have 2 separate installs of FreeBSD 10, both have the same issue. Replaced hardware back to original, and problem went away. I tried using moused rather then hald for mouse, same issue. I tried different mice, same issue. Tried disabling USB 3, tried disabling USB legacy... Updated bios...  The issue appears to be either CPU or MB specific. I had the same issues running my old GeForce card with my new CPU/MB. I have tried every possible thing i can think of. If anyone has any suggestions on tracking this down I would appreciate it. Thanks, Brian

New hardware as follows:
MB: Asus Maximus Hero 
CPU: Intel 4770k
Vid: GeForce 750TI


----------



## wblock@ (May 1, 2014)

AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input


----------



## brianc (May 1, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestion, I have tried every combination of AllowEmptyInput, along with disabling hald etc. Its currently set to to On. I spent about 2 days searching and trying different solutions and read that very same article. I think my problem is unique that it only happens in certain programs and not affected by different window managers or desktops. It can be very frustrating at times since I use this system for software coding. I actually attempted a couple linux distros to see if the problem would persist. They both failed miserably with my hardware. Been using FreeBSD as my desktop since 4 series and this is the first time I have run across an odd issue like this.


----------



## brianc (May 3, 2014)

I am updating this in case someone else is having the same issue.

I have done several fresh installs trying to track down what is causing the issue. It appears its something in 10. I was unable to install 9.2 do to USB system not working. I tried both 10 release and stable, both have the same issue. I also tried 11 current, this seems to be much better. I get an occasional sticky mouse but its much more usable. I noticed in 10, that with a single window open it was not too bad, more windows opened the worse it gets. On current I did not seem the same degradation. I assume this is not an X issue but a FreeBSD issue. Hopefully this will be fixed in a future upgrade to 10, but for now it appears I will be stuck on 11.


----------

